# Anyone night hunting cyotes with NVGs in Juab?



## Allenph (Mar 6, 2020)

I got my NVGs, talked to the Juab county Sherrif and am headed down to Nephi to grab a night hunting permit.

Called my dad to see if he wanted to come hunt with me and then I realized...he wont be able to see.

Anyone hunting cyotes in Juab that would want to tag along with NVGs?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Allenph said:


> I got my NVGs, talked to the Juab county Sherrif and am headed down to Nephi to grab a night hunting permit.
> 
> Called my dad to see if he wanted to come hunt with me and then I realized...he wont be able to see.
> 
> Anyone hunting cyotes in Juab that would want to tag along with NVGs?


Have any luck? I'm making grand plans to build an AR15 chambered in .224 valkyrie with a thermal scope on it. I was gifted a lower for an AR and I bought a box of .224 Valkyrie, so that's a start. I originally wanted to have the AR chambered in 6.5 Grendel, but Juab and all these other counties in Utah that allow night hunting specify that the caliber must be no larger than .24 which excludes the .26 Grendel. Did you ever make it out to Juab. I believe Sevier, Iron, Emery, Garfield and other counties allow night hunting as well!


----------



## ronald7qb (May 21, 2020)

*colorcountrygunner*, would it be okay to use AR15 chambered in .224 valkyrie with clip on system called AGM ANACONDA TC50-336 ( from here: https://www.agmglobalvision.com/thermal-imaging/thermal-clip-on-systems ) ? It seems like it has perfect options, like for a scope. It has lightweight, robust design, and everything else, even 3y warranty.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

ronald7qb said:


> *colorcountrygunner*, would it be okay to use AR15 chambered in .224 valkyrie with clip on system called AGM ANACONDA TC50-336 ( from here: https://www.agmglobalvision.com/thermal-imaging/thermal-clip-on-systems ) ? It seems like it has perfect options, like for a scope. It has lightweight, robust design, and everything else, even 3y warranty.


I believe so. If you're worried about it I would check with county sheriffs and game wardens in the county that you plan on hunting in, but I think you would be perfectly legal to night hunt non-protected species in the counties that allow with the proper permit with that rig.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

those nvg goggles really slay the elk around the park city golf course.


----------

